# Plc wiring with ab 1746-oa16



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

I have had to do this one time only to confirm that an output is actually on. Had to use a relay in between because the leakage through the triac was enough to trigger the input.


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

Tsmil said:


> I have had to do this one time only to confirm that an output is actually on. Had to use a relay in between because the leakage through the triac was enough to trigger the input.


Or just put a resistor on it, between the output and neutral.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

Depends on what you are doing, it is always a good idea to isolate your outputs,due to your contact rating on your card, I like to isolate my outputs through relays. I like using 24v cards to control 110v relays which fires your output.


----------



## AJMOORE (Sep 20, 2012)

*Triac output as input*

Thanks all for the response. The answers confirm my suspicians of the triac but wasnt sure. More specifically i wanted to use the triac output to control a solenoid through a 2 amp fuse and pick up the output after the fuse as it goes out to the solenoid as an input to give me a signal that i actually have power leaving the control panel out to the field mounted solenoid. It seems like the solenoid may act as a load to aleviate the leakage problem but would i be better off utilizing a 1746-ow16 relay contact module. It would be easier using the oa16 but the ow16 is also in the same rack it just involves more wiring.

Thanks again


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

For outputs I would still use an isolating relay, cheaper than a new card. It does not mater what card you use, just watch your contracts ratings or you will still blow your card.
http://www.phoenixcontact.ca/company/search.jsp?q=isolation+realy&x=12&y=10
try something like this.
INTERBUS ST digital output modules for AC voltages
The digital INTERBUS output modules are designed for the connection of digital actuators, such as *electromechanical valves*, contactors or lamps.
In addition to the standard IB ST 24 BDO modules, the range is rounded off by modules with extended functionality.
The scope of functions provided by the standard models covers the majority of applications. On top of this, several modules provide additional electronic functions, such as:
- Output channels in up to four electrically isolated groups
- Separate electronic short-circuit protection for each output channel
- Higher output current
which are needed in individual applications.
All the typical advantages of INTERBUS-ST handling, such as multi-wire connection methods and plug-in electronics are provided by both product lines.
Phoenix Contact make some cool stuff
For your input 24v 0r 110v go off your main power (not card power) to fuse to switch in field then back to input card.


----------



## AJMOORE (Sep 20, 2012)

*Plc wiring*

Thanks for all the helpful info i'll let you know how everything works after our shut down in october...thanks again


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

greenman said:


> Depends on what you are doing, it is always a good idea to isolate your outputs,due to your contact rating on your card, I like to isolate my outputs through relays. I like using 24v cards to control 110v relays which fires your output.


Phoenix contact makes some pretty good relays too.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

how did you make out?


AJMOORE said:


> Im working with a rslogix 500 system and would like to use a 120 volt triac out of a 1746-oa16 module as an input to a 1746-ia16 input module of the same rack...my question is if this is ok to do or possible to do.
> Im new to this i know enough to be dangerous
> 
> thank you


----------

